# First Black Master in Kentucky



## My Freemasonry

From the Messenger Inquirer in Kentucky, _Searcy voted first black Masonic master in Kentucky_:

_A local lodge of the Free and Accepted Masons of Kentucky, known as Freemasons, will welcome a new leader._​
_Rick Searcy will become the first black master of a Freemason lodge in Kentucky and, possibly, in the Southeast, he said. He will be installed Saturday at Ensor Lodge No. 729. Seating will begin at 1 p.m., and the ceremony will begin at 2 p.m. The lodge, with 140 registered members, is at Kentucky 142 and Kentucky 144. The ceremony and dinner are free and open to the public._​
More...


----------



## DIAMOND.M.ROBINSON

This is awesome and it definitely shows the 'Universality of Masonry'. I have had the unique pleasure of visiting a few Lodges in Kentucky's 27th District and have gained lifelong friends from my short time there. 

D.M. Robinson

Immediate Past Master
Honolulu Lodge F.&A.M.
(Youngest and First Black Master)

Proud Honorary Member of:

The Grand Lodge of Kentucky 
Fred M. Gross Lodge #953
Trimble Masonic Lodge #145


----------



## brother josh

My installation is this sat as well I wish I could attend congrats brother for breaking the race barrier


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam

This is welcome news. Sadly, it is still news.


----------



## JJones

JohnnyFlotsam said:


> This is welcome news. Sadly, it is still news.



It's a shame I can't 'like' your post because I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Brother JC

Not the first in the SE, Georgia beat them to that honour.
Good to see, agreed that it shouldn't be news.


----------



## jimbo

Congratulations to Brother Searcy!  I am just amazed to find out Kentucky is in the southeast .


----------



## WilliamBixlerOK

Agree it shouldn't be news but for different reason! PHA! AF&AM! Sorry where I live their GM gets paid and they don't want to give that up. It has nothing to do with morals, they have a wonderful organization.  We have ours.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Brother JC

PHA wasn't part of this thread, the Grand Lodge of Kentucky was the focus.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam

WilliamBixlerOK said:


> Agree it shouldn't be news but for different reason! PHA! AF&AM! Sorry where I live their GM gets paid and they don't want to give that up. It has nothing to do with morals, *they *have a wonderful organization.  We have ours.


Who, exactly, is "they"?


----------



## WilliamBixlerOK

PHA MASONS

Sent from my SGH-T999 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## WilliamBixlerOK

The Grand Master gets a salary, believe it is over $200K

Sent from my SGH-T999 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## WilliamBixlerOK

Also members have a life insurance policy held by the Grand Lodge on each of their members. Payable to the Grand lodge

Sent from my SGH-T999 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## WilliamBixlerOK

And as Forrest says "that's all I got to say about that"

Sent from my SGH-T999 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Brother JC

I'm still trying to understand what your point is, William. This thread had nothing to do with PHA, Oklahoma, or the MWPHGLofOK until you inserted your completely off-topic commentary.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam

WilliamBixlerOK said:


> PHA MASONS


Then I must confess that I too am confused. How does PHA Masonry fit into the context of this discussion?


----------



## dfreybur

Oklahoma PHA - Recognized in 2004 by GLofOK and plenty of other recognizing states since.  Recognized by the Conference of Grand Masters Prince Hall.  Not yet recognized by UGLE.  As UGLE tends to rubber stamp recognition the next year there is likely to be a strange history behind recognition details there.  Could be educational of how to get the details straight or it could have just fallen through the cracks at UGLE.


----------



## jeffself

Victor Marshall was the first black MW in Ga 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## WilliamBixlerOK

Was 2009 and stated both had

Sent from my SGH-T999 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## WilliamBixlerOK

Right to coexist in same jurisdiction.  Could visit each others lodges but not be members of both.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## WilliamBixlerOK

Look at Grand Lodge of Oklahoma web site put in compact between OK Grand Lodge and PHA

Sent from my SGH-T999 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam

WilliamBixlerOK said:


> Look at Grand Lodge of Oklahoma web site put in compact between OK Grand Lodge and PHA


You keep rambling on about OK and PHA. Why? What have those things to do with the news article under discussion here? Do you have a point you'd like to make?


----------



## tldubb

WilliamBixlerOK said:


> Agree it shouldn't be news but for different reason! PHA! AF&AM! Sorry where I live their GM gets paid and they don't want to give that up. It has nothing to do with morals, they have a wonderful organization.  We have ours.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app



Come into the light brother..2014 GB!

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## tldubb

Congratulations to the Grand Lodge of KY..my obligation is colored blind. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bloke

Better late that never 

We wouldn't know when the first black man joined our Constitution... However, due to anti-chinese laws here introduced after the 1850's gold rush, we did take notice when the first man from China joined. It was
Mei Quong Tart (Mei Guangda) (1850–1903) first Chinese Initiate in Australia in 1885


----------

